# Klack und aus.



## neflE (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Liebe BeQuiet-Mitarbeiter,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. 
Ich fange jetzt einfah malmit der beschreibung der Situation an 

Montagabend war ich ein bischen länger am PC, allgemein war er schon etwas lauter als sonst. "nichts ungewöhnliches" ,dachte ich, war ja schließlich ziemlich warm an diesem Tag. Dann etwas später habe ich den PC so wie immer Runtergefahren, hab die Steckdosenleiste ausgemacht und bin ins Bett.
Am nächten Tag, versuchte ich den PC wieder einzuschalten, doch Die lüfter wackelten nur kurz, es klackte und das wars. Bei jedem versuch das selbe.
Ich dachte das evtl irgendwo im Gehäuse ein Kurzschluss entstanden ist, doch auch nach dem Auseinadernehmen meines kompletten Sys trat der Fehler weiterhin auf.
Dann hab ich das Netzteil an andere Hardware geschlossen, welche zu 100% funktioniert, auch da der selbe Fehler.
Nach betrachten der Gehäuseunterseite fand ich dann heraus, das der LÖuftfilter fast komplett mit staub zu wahr und so das Netzteil keine Luft ziehen konnte, daher meine Vermutung es sei an einem Hitzetod gestorben. Aber diese Lösung passt nun nicht, weil ja alles bis zum Runterfahren funktioniete.

Und da kommt ihr ins Spiel, was ist los? 
Was könnte ich falsch gemacht haben ?
Oder ein einfacher fehler im NT?
Denn wenn ich mir demnächst ein neues zulege, möchte ich ja nicht, dass der Fehler wieder auftritt.

Bitte helft mir.

lG neflE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2012)

Tut sich absolut nix mehr? Die Hitze läßt die Bauteile schneller altern, auch könnte das Abschalten per Steckdosenleiste die Kondensatoren schwächen ( hatte es so etwas selbst schon gehabt ). Du hättest vielleicht mal regelmäßig den Filter reinigen können. Welches Netzteil ist es genau?


----------



## neflE (30. Mai 2012)

Ach ja  

Das Dark Power Pro P9 650W
Ne das mit dem Abschalten hast du falsch verstanden 
Schlee die Leiste Immer erst nach dem Herunterfahren aus  naja und es tut sich was. Der Lüfter wackelt USD es macht ein leises klack.
Danke schon mal für deine Antwort. 


Und das mit dem Filter ja, denke ich auch *hust* wird bestimmt nicht nochmal passieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2012)

Das war schon so gemeint mit der Steckdosenleiste. Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus das die Kondensatoren sich immer wieder neu laden müßten und das mögen machen wohl nicht wirklich. Ich hatte damit ein Enermax NT ruiniert nach 5 Monaten.


----------



## neflE (30. Mai 2012)

Okay, daran kanns liegen.. Wie lange muss man denn in etwa die Steckdosenleiste noch anlassen?
 Mein BQ war (ist) ja auch nur ein Jahr al geworden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir seit dem Zwischenfall abgewöhnt den Rechner vom Netz zu trennen. Mal sehen was die Gurus hier sagen


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (30. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Ach du backe... Ich mache meine Stromleiste auch immer aus, wenn der Rechner Runtergefahren ist... 
Weil meine Antec H20 920 immer des licht an lässt... 

Wusste garnicht das dass NT das so schlecht bekommt...

Aber gut zu wissen das man's mit ganz vom Netz sein lassen sollte...


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Definitiv das NT kaputt (mein E8 hat exakt die gleichen Symptome gehabt), da dürfte doch die Garantie einsetzen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt es waren meine eigenen Erfahrungen damit, Garantie dürfte ja noch reichlich da sein. Ich denke das es eher um den Effekt geht


----------



## onslaught (31. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das war schon so gemeint mit der Steckdosenleiste. Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus das die Kondensatoren sich immer wieder neu laden müßten und das mögen machen wohl nicht wirklich. Ich hatte damit ein Enermax NT ruiniert nach 5 Monaten.


 
Mein Enermax Liberty macht die Abschalterei nun schon 5 Jahre mit *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## be quiet! Support (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo nefIE,

das Netzteil verfügt über eine OTP Absicherung, diese sorgt dafür, dass sich das Netzteil bei Überhitzung selbstständig abschaltet. Sobald das Netzteil sich wieder abgekühlt hat sollte aber alles wieder funktionieren. Da der Fehler bei zwei unterschlidlichen Systemenauftritt könnte das Netzteil tatsächlich einen Schaden genommen haben. Aus der Ferne können wir jedoch keine Fehlerdiagnosen stellen. Von daher solltest Du Dein Netzteil auf evtl. Defekte untersuchen lassen. Alternativ kannst Du es aber auch, freifrankiert mit einer Kopie der Rechnung, kurzer Fehlerbeschreibung und Deiner Lieferanschrift zu uns senden. Die Durchsicht Deines Netzteils, bei uns im Hause, ist in jedem Fall für Dich kostenfrei.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## neflE (31. Mai 2012)

Nunja öhm ich glaube es ist ne blöde Frage, aber ich Stelle sie trotzdem. Ist das auch mit einem gesleevtem Netzteil möglich?
Wenn das jetzt nicht Mega teuer werden würde, würde ich dann auch was dafür bezahlen, denn ein neues Netzteil ist ja nicht gerade günstig 

Ansonsten schon einmal DANKE  für eure Antworten!


----------



## be quiet! Support (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo nefIE,

das ist gar nicht gut. 
Leider erlischt, durch Manipulationen und/oder öffnen des Netzteils jegliche freiwillige Hersteller-Garantie.

Das tut mir leid.  

Gruß

Marco


----------



## neflE (31. Mai 2012)

BeQuiet Marco schrieb:
			
		

> Das tut mir leid.


Ach, ich bin doch selbst schuld.
Nun ja, da werde ich wohl auf ein neues Netzteil spaaren müssen 

Danke für die Hilfe! 

Und falls ein Moderator drüber stolpert, oder könnt ihr das auch?:

-----Thema erledigt-----kann geschlossen werden--------


----------



## mcmarky (31. Mai 2012)

Hier ist ja nicht der richtige Platz für Angebote....

Trotzdem eine Frage an Marco, wenn ich mein Dark Power Pro P9 550W (im Dez. 2010 gekauft) gebraucht verkaufe (und mir das P10 zulege), und der Nachbesitzer ein Problem noch innerhalb der Garantie hat, braucht dann der Nachbesitzer die Originalrechnung von mir?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2012)

neflE schrieb:


> Ach, ich bin doch selbst schuld.
> Nun ja, da werde ich wohl auf ein neues Netzteil spaaren müssen
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe!
> ...



Kannst du ja sogar selbst erledigen, Auf den Meldebutton drücken und zb Closed reinmalen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mcmarky,

in der Tat ist dies nicht der richtige Platz für Angebote.
Für diese Thematik solltest Du Dich besser an unsere kostenlose Hotline 08000 - 736 736 wenden, oder Du sendest uns eine kurze E-Mail service[at]be-quiet.de.
Kannst Dich in Deinem Anliegen auch auf mich beziehen.

Gruß

Marco


----------

